# Do you like glasses on the other sex?



## xcalibur (May 26, 2008)

I was just wondering. I know I do.


----------



## Narin (May 26, 2008)

Hey, geeky girls are hawt...


----------



## dice (May 26, 2008)

I don't go looking for girls who wear glasses but sometimes it makes them look extra sexy.

Most people say i look meaner (dumber? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) without them on. *see profile for pic*


----------



## Salamantis (May 26, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> I don't go looking for girls who wear glassess but sometimes it makes them look extra sexy.


+1


----------



## BadAnimal (May 26, 2008)

Guys always make passes at girls who wear glasses.


----------



## xJonny (May 26, 2008)

If the person is right...

would probably be my answer. 

For example, you can't just suddenly be attractive to people by wearing glasses and yeah I wear glasses too. Sometimes it makes people more attractive, sometimes not so, sometimes less depending on some factors (in my opinion),


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 26, 2008)

hmmm. i guess
i wear glasses when im too lazy to wear my contacts
i think girls look pretty with glasses (im straight, dont worry)
like these kind


----------



## dice (May 26, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> hmmm. i guess
> i wear glasses when im too lazy to wear my contacts
> i think girls look pretty with glasses (im straight, dont worry)
> like these kind


hmm... it would be interesting to know why you and others wear contacts


----------



## Bob Evil (May 26, 2008)

Chix with spex rox


----------



## Narin (May 26, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are better in alot of occasions? Like swimming, alot of sports and so on where glasses wouldn't either work or get in a way and well, some people just don't like glasses or don't feel like carrying a pair around all day. Theres many reasons.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 26, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> hmm... it would be interesting to know why you and others wear contacts


lol. well, glasses look better on certain people IMO
and i dont wanna have these things hanging off my face all the time
plus, its annoying when you play sports and stuff
thats the reason why a lot of people get contacts too
cuz they play sports and glasses are just more clunkier and obstructive
another is for beauty reasons


----------



## xalphax (May 26, 2008)

of course! since i wear glasses the girls in my class go CRAZY about me!


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 26, 2008)

I'm a girl and I wear glasses whenever mine aren't lost! Mine look almost exactly like the ones tinymonkeyt showcased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and which one of you bastards had the _nerve_ to choose, "Ew no" *brandishes a gun* Huh?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

It depends on whether the style of specs suit the woman but usually yeah, women with specs are much hotter than women without.


----------



## xcalibur (May 26, 2008)

You guys should know this topic is also about guys with glasses.
So don't be shy girls!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 26, 2008)

Xcalibur and scubersteve are the only people ive seen pics of on here with glasses
and to be honest
according to what i voted for
they are the right peeps
but like if channing tatum wore glasses id be like ew


----------



## OSW (May 26, 2008)

fo both girls and guys, it depends on their look, and what kind of glasses.

i've seen some girls who look cuter or hotter with glasses on than without, but also some that make them look worse...

i think some good glasses can look quite swish on a lot of asian guys, but i haven't seen many white guys who look good in glasses.

(btw a straight person can evaluate the looks of their own sex too lol)

in the case of my gf, i think she looks ok in her glasses but better without.


----------



## CockroachMan (May 26, 2008)

Depends on the woman.. some times it gives them a special charm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wear glasses myself btw


----------



## paul1991 (May 26, 2008)

I dont know why but... Especially thick frames.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 26, 2008)

Hell yeah, I was looking for this pic but I couldn't find it, maybe if i find it later.


----------



## PikaPika (May 26, 2008)

Kinda between A and B. Glasses are hawt, but ugly girls can't become magically hawt by adding them


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 26, 2008)

Agreed with A+B mix.  Glasses are a nice addition, but they can't do miracles.  And, they have to be a good pair of glasses.  No matter how the girl looks, if she's got Coke bottle lenses...I don't know.


----------



## gaboumafou (May 26, 2008)

Like someone else said: nerdy girls are hawt!!


----------



## Sinkhead (May 26, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## Twiffles (May 26, 2008)

I wear glasses.. Haha..ha... >.>


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 26, 2008)

Doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## jalaneme (May 26, 2008)

heh, it's nice you guys like girls with glasses i wear glasses myself, sometimes contact lenses too.


----------



## muckers (May 28, 2008)

It would depend on the person and the glasses, really.

But I'll say yes - glasses on the ladies can look pretty smexy.


----------



## anime_junkie (May 30, 2008)

Yes.

Glasses are hot.


----------



## moozxy (May 30, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Xcalibur and scubersteve are the only people ive seen pics of on here with glasses
> and to be honest
> according to what i voted for
> they are the right peeps
> but like if channing tatum wore glasses id be like ew


I wear glasses and pics of me are on here! (my avatar is one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Edit: You know everyone has an image of their perfect partner? Well mine wears glasses..


----------



## xcalibur (May 30, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a cry for attention?
Tsk Tsk, how sad.


_\o/ she totally mentioned me oh yeah ;D_ *increase e-penis*


----------



## moozxy (May 30, 2008)

;-;
Baawwww


----------



## DarkAura (May 30, 2008)

If a chick has the right glasses, it can be hawt.


----------



## xcalibur (May 30, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> If a chick has the right glasses, it can be hawt.



WOMEN ARE NOT OBJECTS.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 30, 2008)

If the chick wears glasses, it is especially hot if she leaves them on whilst she is ...


oops ... I better stop there ...


----------



## dice (May 30, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> If a chick has the right glasses, it can be hawt.


wait so you find glasses hot?


----------



## xcalibur (May 30, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I can hear him fapping over the intarwebz


----------



## podunk1269 (May 31, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shhhh one of them might hear you and believe that nonsence


----------



## Harumy (May 31, 2008)

"If the person is right..."

Some guys look good wearing glasses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But others...


----------



## xcalibur (May 31, 2008)

Here I am btw.
I can't stand these glasses yet everyone say they look nice.
I'd rather have a frameless pair.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 31, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Here I am btw.
> I can't stand these glasses yet everyone say they look nice.
> I'd rather have a frameless pair.



I don't think she meant you, Erkel


----------



## xcalibur (May 31, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its funny how you rag on everyone's appearance yet you haven't shown yourself to the intarwebz.
I say you're jealous


----------



## GizmoDuck (Jun 7, 2008)

It really doesn't matter to me if a girl wears glasses or not.  However, the kind of glasses that tinymonkeyt posted _usually_ draws my attention on a girl.  Not sure, but it just seems to make them more attractive, sophisticated, and cute (sometimes).


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 7, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, you are quite wrong ...

I have posted my pic on this site ... you must have just missed it ... I posted it during the photo competition I ran ...


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 7, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 7, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will post the same pic again, that I posted then ... as it is the only pic of me I have at present ... I do not obsessively get people to photograph me as you do ...

... it's a crappy phone pic, so excuse the quality ...


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 7, 2008)

Voted 'Doesn't really matter'


----------



## VBKirby (Jun 8, 2008)

Depends on the person. 

Glasses are important. The girls I've been most attracted to all had glasses.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 10, 2008)

I guess we were all attracted to warcueid because of "her" glasses?


----------



## Commander (Jun 10, 2008)

As most people have said it depends really on the person.

~ Commander


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 10, 2008)

ok boys, this is me with my stylish glasses, don't forget to wipe the drool from your mouths after....


----------



## Trolly (Jun 10, 2008)

Aha, honestly? That's like asking whether you like blonde or brown hair! Some picky people might say one or the other, but at the end of the day it totally depends on the woman the glasses are on.


----------



## MystikEkoez (Jun 10, 2008)

I like thick rimmed glasses on asian girls. o_o


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 13, 2008)

MystikEkoez said:
			
		

> I like thick rimmed glasses on asian girls. o_o



So you have a fetish for glasses and asian chicks.

This post was funny because I thought it was twiffles for a sec XD (she had a avatar which was the same).

@Jalaneme: OMG LIES, your mii doesn't have glasses!


----------



## Prime (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't mind glasses on a girl, Just as long as:

A) She suits them
b) She is hawt
C) The glasses are nice.


----------



## dice (Jun 13, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> I don't mind glasses on a girl, Just as long as:
> 
> A) She suits them
> b) She is hawt
> C) Teh glasses are ugly.


are you sure about C?


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> ok boys, this is me with my stylish glasses, don't forget to wipe the drool from your mouths after....


Get over yourself plz
kthxbai


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol what a dick


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 14, 2008)

It definately matters if it is on the right person.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 14, 2008)

couldn't care less


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DROOLED DIDN'T YOU?!


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not all I did.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I thought you guys were gay for each other?


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> I thought you guys were gay for each other?



No, moozxy is a girl. Check his avatar


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, moozxy is a guy.  Check temper pics.

Edit:  Spelled moozxy's name wrong.


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...














I don't get it, I thought science was a girl...


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 14, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EPIC!


----------



## Anakir (Jun 14, 2008)

Depends. Glasses make a very noticeable change in someone. My girl recently got new glasses which looks really good on her. Her old one.. makes her look very old. With these ones, she looks mature, but not old. Usually I prefer them without glasses, but some look good with them.

I wear glasses, but not often. My eye sight isn't bad. But some of my friends find me better looking with the glasses 'cause I look more mature. So, I'll wearr my glasses just for those friends of mine and also to see far distance.


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 14, 2008)

Good glasses are nice

I wear glasses and it make me look more serious lol


----------



## Prime (Jun 14, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whooooopsz


----------



## knightguy363 (Jun 15, 2008)

i dont really mind about glasses


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

I wear glasses, so does my mom, dad, brother and sister. I already have a general idea of the qualities and ideals that I'd like my husband to possess or not possess.

If I find a bespectacled fellow who meets a good deal of that criterian than I feel its worth further investigation beyond his glasses.


----------



## PBC (Jun 15, 2008)

Its not what people wear that will determine if I like them of not



Spoiler



Its what they don't wear  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






but no really...I don't feel glasses are a positive, but I don't consider them a negative either...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jun 15, 2008)

All depends on the glasses, and the girl.


----------



## Gore (Jun 15, 2008)

Ew, no.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

I like a guy in goggles...and fins...preferably with an air tank and wet suit on dry land 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 18, 2008)

It depends. Looking at a girl having glasses is similar to looking at a girl by your house window. You just want it out of the way.

But, yeah...it depends.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jun 19, 2008)

Yup.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 20, 2008)

for me the girl has to look cute in them 
there you made me blush


----------



## Man18 (Jun 24, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> ok boys, this is me with my stylish glasses, don't forget to wipe the drool from your mouths after....


Drool is accumulating as I type. Shall be wiped when I finish looking at the beautifulness that is Jalaneme.


----------



## Mei-o (Jun 24, 2008)

Depends on the person, it makes the person cuter, then yes as I prefer cute than sexy, hmmm...now I wonder if glasses go well with gothic lolita fashion...


----------



## kaizer ryo (Jul 4, 2008)

Depends on weather the girl is hot or not without the glasses


----------



## alex (Jul 5, 2008)

Some are okay. I mean, not everybody girl is cute in glasses. So yeah, they have to be right.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 13, 2008)

ROFL like 80% of this forum wears glasses. The company must be rich. Your parents lose money buying ya glasses because you are playing too many video games XD. I wear glasses because of this sadly, but I really tire of wearing them so I wear them when needed.


----------



## Paard (Jul 13, 2008)

If the glasses are right.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 13, 2008)

_Unmei_ said:
			
		

> hmmm...now I wonder if glasses go well with gothic lolita fashion...





OMGYEStheydo!!!
(I was gonna add a link to a great example...until I remembered the median age of the 'Temp community...)



70% of the girls I've dated have worn glasses, and I for one love it.


----------

